# I Love This Town



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

I've been out of school for 3 weeks with pneumonia.

Talk about a way to start my first semester in college, right?

I'd had a sinus infection, but I tried to go back too early.And that's when everything fell out beneath me.

I was in German, when I suddenly got very sick to my stomach. Now, I've had everything from chronic nausea to a stomach infection, so nausea is nothing knew to me.

Clinging to a trash can in the hall of the Foreign Languages building throwing up, right next to an oddly unconcerned janitor nonetheless, is certainly new to me.

So as much as being too sick, I've been terrified to return, one of my greatest fears being in places that aren't my "home". Then to suddenly be a miserable pile of helplessness in one of those places, and to find out that my fears of being left at the wayside by those nearby to be substantiated? It was world-shattering.

But now I'm back. And as I was walking through the halls, the smell hit me -- home. I was back where I felt comfortable -- college. Learning new things, being tickled with crazy new ideas by my professors, and not to be looked down upon like an idiot when my thoughts are maverick. 

It may not be "home" yet, but I've definitely felt like I've found the town to build it in. 

And I love this town :crazy:


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

o_o I don't know quite what to make of that....being sick is no fun at all. Please get better!


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Seems like you've had a difficult time in the past couple of weeks.  

It's good to hear you're really enjoying college, though. What are you studying?


----------

